
How Lumpy AI Services? - imartin2k
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2019/02/how-lumpy-ai-services.html
======
suff
The article opens up the paper/book, which opens up the insight that the
process an AI service serves, is altogether separate from the process that
trains the AI service, and as the AI service becomes more general, it has less
economic utility, and parts ways with what is already successful, onetask AI
services. According to that theory, the idea is that the future has market
forces keeping services (and those that implement them) in separate companies,
and less like a distopian AGI oligopoly.

